# Sandfleas & Pompanos



## VaFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hello
I've been reading all I can about how to catch Pompano.It sounds like a fun fish to catch and good eating too!I would be so greatful if anyone has any information.(Sizelimit,hooksize,location,bestbait,best time to fish,weightsize,etc.)
I'm heading to GC for a week and would love to get into some of these little goodies.
Thanks!*


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now first off I will say I haven't done it yet, but I am headed down there soon so I have been getting a lot of info, I know they are there b/c I have caught them in my cast net. Use light line up to 10-12 lbs. Small hook about a #6 or #8. Add a split shot about 12" from the hook, Just enough weight to keep the bait down but not so much that it doesn't roll in the waves. And of course a sandflee, ones with the orange eggs work best, SO I 've heard. cast in the wash of the waves and feel for the light bite. I will be down in SC in Sept and plan on trying as well. Good Luck.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Bloodworms or frozen shrimp on a small hook fished on the bottom will catch you as many small pompano as you want to catch. Don't cast out to far.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

What are you considering small? There aren't any 3-4 pounders in there ?


----------



## VaFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

What is the average size around GC?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know I have caught small ones in my castnet the last time I was down there. But reading the websites I have seen some bigger ones up to about 4 lbs, but apparently they can get up to around 8 I think is the state record, so they can get pretty big. Anyone have any first hand experience?


----------



## VaFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! 
The more Info. the better.(new at this pompana stuff


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I talked to a guy in GC who was pulling 3 pounders out of the surf on frozen shrimp. They are out there. A lot of guys will fish the surf on Yucca st and south of Yucca st where there less swimmers and rocks (small jetties I believe) every 2 blocks or so. The average sized pompano, that I can tell, is about the size of your palm.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Weight*

Will they bite with a small splitshot? The bait would be tossed everywhere and not sink at all into the water. They'll still take it?(kind of new to fishing as you can tell).


justinfisch01 said:


> Now first off I will say I haven't done it yet, but I am headed down there soon so I have been getting a lot of info, I know they are there b/c I have caught them in my cast net. Use light line up to 10-12 lbs. Small hook about a #6 or #8. Add a split shot about 12" from the hook, Just enough weight to keep the bait down but not so much that it doesn't roll in the waves. And of course a sandflee, ones with the orange eggs work best, SO I 've heard. cast in the wash of the waves and feel for the light bite. I will be down in SC in Sept and plan on trying as well. Good Luck.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can use a heavier weight to have it hold bottom. I've caught them with a hi lo rig when I was targetting croakers and spot.

You can also use a fishfinder rig if you want to get your bait out a little further. I've seem to have caught them in the wash between bars or around cuts. I think they like to hang out and find stuff that gets sucked out through the cuts.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*How Deep?*

So, you're talking like about 20 yards or so out? Just in about say...2 feet of water?


johnnyleo11 said:


> You can use a heavier weight to have it hold bottom. I've caught them with a hi lo rig when I was targetting croakers and spot.
> 
> You can also use a fishfinder rig if you want to get your bait out a little further. I've seem to have caught them in the wash between bars or around cuts. I think they like to hang out and find stuff that gets sucked out through the cuts.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

As far as the split shot goes I mean you can vary the size dependent on the current, I know where our condo is there is wave activity but its nothing like it is up here in MD at AI. its much calmer here. Like I said in previous posts the info is what I have heard. If anyone has ever freshwater trout fished with powerbait dough its kind the same deal. weight it enough to hold bottom but not so much that it doesn't move. THis is how the bait is naturally in this area. I am going to experiment, so I will try a bunch of different options. THere is so much fsihing I want to do down there its crazy. It has gotten so bad up in MD where I live that I have resorted to targeting carp just to get some pullage. I get tired of bass fishing. ANyone else care to lend some advice on Pompano or anything else in the surfside/ Gardencity area worth targeting like sheepshead, any tips? Drum? Anything is more then welcome....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

patindaytona said:


> So, you're talking like about 20 yards or so out? Just in about say...2 feet of water?


You're going to have to read the beach to find out how far you need to cast out. I'm guessing you're not too familiar in reading the surf being that you're new to fishing. A good idea to see where cuts and bars are located is to go to an area at low tide and see where the waves are breaking. These areas are sand bars. Waves are cresting and falling on the bars because they are blocking the momentum of the underwater wave and causing it to come out of the water. Some spots along that breakline, you will see that the wave isn't cresting over. That area will usually be a cut and it is like a bath tub drain letting water back out towards the ocean. Water fills up in a plain that's towards between you and the sand bar. Think of an underwater lake. The cut is the river leaving the pond and sending the water back downstream. You might even be able to see bubbles of protein getting sucked back out to sea. These bubbles look like what you see on top of water after you boil crabs or lobster or even pasta. This is an area to target, but by no means will it promise you fish.

Now for your rig, use something called a fishfinder rig with a smallish hook. Pomps don't have very large mouths. Maybe the same size hook you would use for catching croaker. 1/0 should do you good. You can also use a circle hook which might be better if you're new to fishing. Here's what a fishfinder rig looks like. You can buy these prefabricated if you don't feel comfy tying your own. This rig will roll around in the surf.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Breakers*

I normally see approx. two breakers..the one right up on the shore, and then another about 70 yards or so out. I usually cast a little past the middle point. By the way, I caught nice 23" red today jetty fishing


johnnyleo11 said:


> You're going to have to read the beach to find out how far you need to cast out. I'm guessing you're not too familiar in reading the surf being that you're new to fishing. A good idea to see where cuts and bars are located is to go to an area at low tide and see where the waves are breaking. These areas are sand bars. Waves are cresting and falling on the bars because they are blocking the momentum of the underwater wave and causing it to come out of the water. Some spots along that breakline, you will see that the wave isn't cresting over. That area will usually be a cut and it is like a bath tub drain letting water back out towards the ocean. Water fills up in a plain that's towards between you and the sand bar. Think of an underwater lake. The cut is the river leaving the pond and sending the water back downstream. You might even be able to see bubbles of protein getting sucked back out to sea. These bubbles look like what you see on top of water after you boil crabs or lobster or even pasta. This is an area to target, but by no means will it promise you fish.
> 
> Now for your rig, use something called a fishfinder rig with a smallish hook. Pomps don't have very large mouths. Maybe the same size hook you would use for catching croaker. 1/0 should do you good. You can also use a circle hook which might be better if you're new to fishing. Here's what a fishfinder rig looks like. You can buy these prefabricated if you don't feel comfy tying your own. This rig will roll around in the surf.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Pompano love sandfleas, that's just about their main food, but all the ones I've caught were on shrimp. Your best bet for catching 'em is to cast very short, right under the wave break. Often no more than a foot of water, practically at your feet. Those'll run up to maybe a pound, but more likely six or eight ounces. If you want to catch big ones, I've heard the outer bar is the place to be. They'll go up to four pounds, but that's a serious whopper. 

I use the same rig I use for other small bottom fish. Standard two hook bottom rig, generally a fireball rig, meaning it has a bright orange bead right above the hook. Small hooks are best, anywhere from a 6 to a 2. I don't know the reason, but I've always been told to use long shank hooks, but not wire hooks. You want a strong forged hook that won't straighten if you catch a big fish. Use enough weight to hold bottom. Pyramid weights work well. Generally at least an ounce. If the surf's real calm you can go lighter. If it's up at all, heavier. You'll be able to tell, because if you're not holding bottom your rig will end up down the beach in the direction of the current.

Use as fresh bait as possible, of course if you're using sand fleas that's pretty much a given, but generally avoid any shrimp labeled "bait." Food grade, fresh if possible. Use small pieces of bait so it won't get nibbled.

The most important thing however is where to fish. Again, these guys like it near the shore. That's where the food is. Right in the wash.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> I normally see approx. two breakers..the one right up on the shore, and then another about 70 yards or so out. I usually cast a little past the middle point. By the way, I caught nice 23" red today jetty fishing


Good catch. I love puppy drum. Fight hard, and taste great. If you're targeting pompano, you'll want to be in the breakers. So generally right under that first breaker near the shore is where you want to cast. That's also the best spot for other ocean panfish like spot and whiting. 

For drum, trout, and other predators, the trough or slough in between the shore and the outer bar is the best, especially where there are cuts in the outer bar, like johnnyleo said.

Regarding weights. If the water is very, very calm, you might be able to go with a split shot. Can't say I've ever seen it calm enough for that, but I only go to the beach once or twice a year, so my experience is limited. If you see any breakers, you're gonna want at least an ounce of lead. 

You want just enough weight to hold bottom. If you get too much, it'll be hard to cast and hard to feel bites. If you use too little, your bait will not hold bottom, so the fish won't find it, and it will end up washing up at your feet. Generally I've found it best to err on the side of heavier weights. That way you can make sure the bait's actually where the fish are. 

With a bottom rig, you don't have to worry about the bait moving naturally, because the hooks are on short leaders connected to the rig by swivels. They'll move about in the water regardless of how much weight you have.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

See the bad thing now is that there is so much fishing that I plan on doing I don't know how to fit in into 9 days, I will do my best but I am sure I am going to pay the price with the Fiance! I am sure I'll be in hot water but she will get over it. LOL


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> See the bad thing now is that there is so much fishing that I plan on doing I don't know how to fit in into 9 days, I will do my best but I am sure I am going to pay the price with the Fiance! I am sure I'll be in hot water but she will get over it. LOL


If she don't get over it, it's much better that she don't now than if she don't later...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

She pretty much knows thats why I am looking forward to going down, My sister is also going so she will have somebody to go to the beach to swim and lay out with. I might go over to where she is gonna be at the beach and toss in a line for some Pompano right there in the surf but I am not going to take my heaver to that part in Surfside because it is too crowded, Even though fishing is allowed while swimmers are there its not worth the hassel. She alread knows but I know I am gonna be MIA most of the time.


----------

